# (Men Only!) It's about ding-a-lings



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> 13 posts in an hour since I made the thread... not active?


Never said it wasn't active. I just think there was a higher turn-out when boobies were involved. XD



So Long So Long said:


> I mean, especially with Kevin's dick spray-painted wall thing... Things are bound to get at least, a little interesting. xD



I know I'm no connoisseur of the cock... but is Kevin's okay? It seems to have a sharp point that probably shouldn't be there... :shocked::tongue:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I know I'm no connoisseur of the cock... but is Kevin's okay? It seems to have a sharp point that probably shouldn't be there... :shocked::tongue:


Hmm... I didn't look at it that closely. xD But... maybe he likes them sharp? ;O


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I know I'm no connoisseur of the cock... :shocked::tongue:


heh, heh... heh, heh.... she said connoisseur.....:crazy:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Aha... This thread makes me lol... ;3


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

well its not a sexually transmitted disease, otherwise Id be amazed with the lack of action Im getting. So thats out of the question. 

But its an inflammation under the foreskin, so I have to use this ointment two times a day. No fun peeps!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

slowriot said:


> well its not a sexually transmitted disease, otherwise Id be amazed with the lack of action Im getting. So thats out of the question.
> 
> But its an inflammation under the foreskin, so I have to use this ointment two times a day. No fun peeps!


One word:

circumcision


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

you should have told my parents that 32 years ago!


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> Can't wait till vanWinchester gets ahold of this thread...





So Long So Long said:


> Me too!
> Then things will quickly get, well... interesting?


*laughs* I like how some people seem to be interested in my input about those topics. 

And then what do you want me to do? Tell you about how much I love them? Okay, why not. xD
So, since I expressed my love for boobs in the girl thread; I should probably express my love for guyparts in this thread as well. 
I am not sure what it is, but I am a big fan of penes. It sure is a fascinating body-part. 
I do know that there isn't too many girls who get turned on by them; at least not by just looking or so but uhm I do. I dig them. I guess I link'em with a lot of good memories and that probably does a lot of the trick. :tongue:



ClubbedWithSpades said:


> but it is, like, one of my favorite things lately.
> Yum.


*big grin* Do I really need to add more to that? 



Ookami said:


> I wonder how long until this thread gets moved to spam


No chance it will. The topic is way too explicit. =P



imru2 said:


> *EDIT:* On second thought, another great song is Detachable Penis. XD
> Plus, I know Vanny will love this. <3


*LMFAO* HAHAHAHA, oh my God! One could think that this video was made by somebody who hates SN and / or Sammy, but there is way too much footage in it to be from a hater. HAHAHA, awesome! Sammy has a detachable penis! xDDDD
Ah man, I loved how they added the scenes where he went "I lost my shoe". That works. *LOL*
*kishes imru* ^------^

Sorry, sorry. This is not about SN, it's about the penis. So *cough*

Anyhow. I see we got a question over there. 


slowriot said:


> But its an inflammation under the foreskin, so I have to use this ointment two times a day. No fun peeps!


So, I need more background info here. How long have you had it? Any new pants or something that might have hurt the skin? New wash-powder? Too much masturbation (as in, more than usual)? 
Uhm...and since this is an open thread...feel free to not answer or to answer in private, of course. =3


Last but not least: Tsss, men only. 
Then again...people often thought I was a guy so...fair enough. :tongue:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> *laughs* I like how some people seem to be interested in my input about those topics.


Well! You just sorta put the E in epic-thread-replying-ness...  I'm kind of hoping that made just a tiny bit of sense. xD


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Last but not least: Tsss, men only.
> Then again...people often thought I was a guy so...fair enough. :tongue:


ROFLMAO!!!!!

You didn't for a second think I meant that? It was totally spoofing the girl thread.... and to get more women in here posting!












.... guess it worked.

...edit: Never for a second mistook you for a guy...:crazy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Well! You just sorta put the E in epic-thread-replying-ness...  I'm kind of hoping that made just a tiny bit of sense. xD


*lol* Well thanks. I love you too. :tongue:



pianopraze said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!
> You didn't for a second think I meant that? It was totally spoofing the girl thread.... and to get more women in here posting!


I was just kidding. I know you did it on purpose to make girls come here, dun worry. =P
I just like to provoke ya. *grin*



pianopraze said:


> ...edit: Never for a second mistook you for a guy...:crazy:


Haha, well, many people did; mostly because I posted so many pics on the Guy-Thread. But I dun see it as an insult anyways. En contraire, I see it as a compliment. =P 

However. 
Now what? Do we need to talk about penis-accessoires since in the other thread we talked about boob-packagings? *grin*


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't stand it when girls look at my penis instead of my eyes


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> *lol* Well thanks. I love you too. :tongue:


YES! SCORE! ... lmfao. 
I'm seriously laughing at myself now. xD 

and... jockstrap, so that I sorta stay on-topic awkwardly. ;3


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> YES! SCORE! ... lmfao.
> I'm seriously laughing at myself now. xD


Damned. We suck. We turn everything into girl on girl action somehow. You, imru and me. Baaaad. xD



So Long So Long said:


> and... jockstrap, so that I sorta stay on-topic awkwardly. ;3


Jockstraps? Man, could you imagine somebody wearing those just for fun instead of for protection? Very smexxy, right? *lol*
Does any of the guys here wear one of those just for fun? I am curious now. Haha *grin*


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

thehigher said:


> I can't stand it when girls look at my penis instead of my eyes


*in best queer guy voice imitation...

I know! Don't cha just hate THAT!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Damned. We suck. We turn everything into girl on girl action somehow. You, imru and me. Baaaad. xD


If it's girl on girl where does the sucking come in?...


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

In effort to remain on topic...










Seriously though... accessories could make him more likable. :wink:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

"dont cha wish your boyfriends penis was hot like me..... dont cha, dont cha!"


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> If it's girl on girl where does the sucking come in?...



Wouldn't you like to know... :wink:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> If it's girl on girl where does the sucking come in?...


Well...you know, sucking on certain body parts. Gee, never learned about sex? *grin*
<-- just teasing you



imru2 said:


> In effort to remain on topic...
> Seriously though... accessories could make him more likable. :wink:


Aww, cute picture! =)
And yeah, accessoires + add-ons can be smexy. Now where is that caramel pudding again?


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Azrael said:


> I prefer it...
> No rationalization needed. roud:
> 
> And I'm glad it happened when I was a child so I have no recollection of it. Had it not been done when I was young, I would have wanted to do it later but be too afraid to. Painful


Well, I've talked to people who don't prefer it, and can never have it the other way.

I see it like tattooing a child. Sure, they might prefer it, but what if they don't?



Scruffy said:


> I'm cut, it makes no difference for me.
> 
> Either way it still does the same thing, and what a great thing it is.


Supposedly, a large part of what it's supposed to do is lost. Both feeling (a huge amount of nerve endings are in the skin) and functionality (keeping lubrication in).


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Prepare for the ultimate question:
So, does it?
YouTube - afroman dicc hang low


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

This thread is in need for a *serious* revival, I mean we're all about equal opportunities these days aren't we?
The vagina thread, and ding-a-ling thread need to be able to have the same popularity, and I intend to rise to ding-a-ling-thread towards that popularity.


















































Long live the penis!!!! (Ding-a-ling is starting to get a bit tiring)


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Harley said:


> This thread is in need for a *serious* revival, I mean we're all about equal opportunities these days aren't we?
> The vagina thread, and ding-a-ling thread need to be able to have the same popularity, and I intend to rise to ding-a-ling-thread towards that popularity.


The ding-a-ling thread once surpassed the Vagina thread in popularity.

But I think there are more vagina lovers in this forum.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Ding-a-lings squirt.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Halloween Undead said:


> The ding-a-ling thread once surpassed the Vagina thread in popularity.
> 
> But I think there are more vagina lovers in this forum.


The penis lovers are all just hiding.
Come out already, you cock suckers!!!



Kevinaswell said:


> Ding-a-lings squirt.


It's fun trying to make them squirt.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Harley said:


> This thread is in need for a *serious* revival, I mean we're all about equal opportunities these days aren't we?
> The vagina thread, and ding-a-ling thread need to be able to have the same popularity, and I intend to rise to ding-a-ling-thread towards that popularity.


I appreciate your attempts to equalize the genital gender gap.



> Long live the penis!!!! (Ding-a-ling is starting to get a bit tiring)


Yeah...ding-a-ling is kind of demeaning. None of that shit. I am not an ice cream cone for some giggly little girl to stuff her face with.



















[drooling] "Want some...?"


But you know...the women's movement had to start somewhere. Likewise, the dick thread had to have its first inadequate expression before it became better defined.


"It's this big. What...you don't believe me? Well, you can fucking choke on it."


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I celebrate the existence of the penis. They're yummy, and I occasionally wish I had one... then I remember that I'd be a male if I did, and it'd massively suck to be a male INFP. Kudos to all who survive the fate, for you are the most delightful creatures on Earth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

snail said:


> I celebrate the existence of the penis. They're yummy, and I occasionally wish I had one... then I remember that I'd be a male if I did, and it'd massively suck to be a male INFP. Kudos to all who survive the fate, for you are the most delightful creatures on Earth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol thanks. :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, and if I had a penis, I'd also be gay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

During high school, (back in the 80s) I went threw a tiny "rap" phase. I would like to contribute to the grass roots efforts. I offer for your audial enjoyment the following clip. (jump up on it, grab it like you want it!)






Additionally I would like to see a show of hands, make that penis's, about rebranding this thread. If you do not have a penis (your a woman for example) your favorite dildo/vibrator/strap-on, or any phallic symbol will do. The women have their vagina thread, and us men have our "dinga-ling" thread. I propose changing the name to PENIS. However in the interest of considering all opinions, including the profane, consideration to alternate names could include Cock, Dick, Prick etc.

Furthermore if this topic is going to gain momentum I suggest creating a leadership position. Under the assumption that this is agreed upon I would like to submit a title name for potential consideration. COCKMASTER I cannot take credit for this name. My inspiration came from *0:31* of the following clip.






Power to the PENIS!!!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Being a gay male INFP would not be good times.

Edit: Eh...I guess it depends. But if I took snail and made her male and gay, that would be disastrous.


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

Hermaphrodites have got it best...too bad the chances of sterility.




/SWING!
*topic intrusion*
/Bleed


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my god, I killed the topic.....you bastard!


----------

